# British food products



## lb2008 (Aug 17, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the direction of where I can find british food products in the Almancil area? I have just moved here and would like to pop in somewhere and buy some home comforts, a delivery service would would be even better!? thanks in advance


----------



## lou lou (Aug 27, 2009)

Where is Amancil?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

lb2008 said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of where I can find british food products in the Almancil area? I have just moved here and would like to pop in somewhere and buy some home comforts, a delivery service would would be even better!? thanks in advance


I would think Apolónia Supermercados in Almancil would be worth a look based on my recollections of holidaying in Quinta do Lago.

Richard


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

What products are you looking for?

Apolonia have a big selection of UK brands but many things exist now as other European brands. (Walkers crisps as Lays for example)

Intermarche, Jumbo, Feira Nova, Minipreço, Modelo, and Continente branches in the Almancil area all carry UK brands.

There are a few smaller places like QM Garden Centre in Santa Barbara and indeed lots of the old Alisuper supermarkets that have UK labels but in some places this is seasonal.

Have you tried Portuguese food? Its pretty good !


----------

